# Hello from Hawaii



## RNakatsuji (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm Robert and I just wanted to introduce myself. Some time in May, a friend of ours found a mantis on his apartment balcony and gave it to my 4 year old son as a new pet. Of course, I became the one who ended up having to take care of her. My son named her "Crawley" (because she used to crawl around her container, obviously) and I became very attached to her in a short amount of time. Crawley laid an ootheca, much to our surprise. She only lived a month or so after that (we had a very nice funeral for her). But her babies hatched and I am now taking care of some of the second generation.

I was absolutely delighted to find this website. I have already used the information from this website to help me with some bad molting problems that I experienced recently.

If anyone has information on what kind of mantid species live in Hawaii, I would appreciate it. Crawley was green, with yellow dots on the inside of her arms. The spines on her arms were dark in color. She also had a few white spots on her wings, which looked very much like green leaves. From photographs I have seen on the internet, I think she was a Hierodula patellifera, but I am new to this so I cannot be sure.

Thank you,

Robert


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

hi rob welcome to the forum, THIS..... IS....... MANTIIIIIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum to you and your young son! From OHIO! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome. I just spent a couple weeks on the big island back in May. There are no native mantids to Hawaii but some have been introduced such as the chinese mantids.


----------



## riegs22 (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I would love to live in hawaii!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome, Robert! I kept a mantis in Hawaii in 2004 for about a week.  Not sure what species but it was adult female for sure.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Robert!  Welcome to the forum form Malaysia! Maybe you should post a pic of your mantid and some of us on the forum can help identify what species it is for you!

Collin


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Robert!  Welcome to the forum form Malaysia! Maybe you should post a pic of your mantid and some of us on the forum can help identify what species it is for you!

Collin


----------

